
Switzerland ended up with 2nd highest coronavirus infection rate in the world - notlukesky
https://globalnews.ca/news/6713906/coronavirus-switzerland-commentary/
======
neilpanchal
This is also evident in the analysis that I just submitted - COVID-19 Cases /
Capita (1M):
[https://public.tableau.com/profile/neil.panchal#!/vizhome/CO...](https://public.tableau.com/profile/neil.panchal#!/vizhome/COVID-19CasesCapita/CasesCapita?publish=yes)

~~~
notlukesky
Good job!

